# Balance shaft removal questions



## w3ab1ak91 (May 28, 2010)

Balance shaft removal questions

Hey guys it's been a while since I've been on here. Lost my license for 2 years  Anyways...

I got the JWT BSR Kit and have all the tools i need to remove the balance shafts. Just to double check.

24 inch bolt cutters
E14 e torx socket
Permatex ultra Grey gasket maker
10mm offset wrench
And of course all my sockets and wrenches breaker bar etc

Here's my question for anyone who has done this mod. Is it able to be done with the car on a standard set of jack stands? My concern is not having enough room to work with. I don't have access to a lift but I do have ramps and jack stands.

Also any tips from you guys before I start this oh so fun project would be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance!


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

if it was me... I would just pull the chain & tensioner and leave the balance shaft in place, at least that is my plan when I get around to it..


----------



## Marcus Bullock (Mar 26, 2014)

just take the belt off to begin with. if you have too much vibration, put the belt back on. if you decide you like it, then you can remove them.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

^ its a chain, from what I understand most people do not notice any difference in vibration, I've been researching the situation in prepration for mine


----------

